# Breeding in HI



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I recently got an inquire about Kiara and if I was still looking for a stud. The person seem very genuine so we may have a litter avail in Oahu in Feb 2011! Of course all test results on parents will be avail!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Who are you thinking about breeding to? What does Kiara bring to the table? What are you looking to fix?


----------

